# 33 inch counter-depth side-by-side fridge



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

if anybody knows of any, please let me know. i am trying to find one but it seems nobody makes that dimensions 

thanks.

- a -


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> 33 inch counter-depth side-by-side fridge


Width....right?
Most if not all counter depth refrigerators will be almost 36 inches wide.

jeff.


----------

